# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Et là, paf le chat...

## Gana

Allez, presque 17h30, j'ai décidé que c'était juste le bon moment pour poster la vidéo de l'évasion de Mr Chat.



Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## El Gringo

Fantastique, il est encore pire que le notre celui-là...

----------


## Original'Trouduc

Superbe cascade, génial !  :;):

----------


## Mug Bubule

Les horreurs de l'herbe à chat. Quand on vous dit que la drogue cayyy maaAAaal ...

----------


## Original'Trouduc

> Les horreurs de l'herbe à chat. Quand on vous dit que la drogue cayyy maaAAaal ...


C'est pas une drogue, c'est un diurétique... C'est peut être pour ça qu'il voulait s'échapper...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Non mais c'est pas possible, il a un problème ce chat  ::P: .

----------


## El Gringo

Ouais, il est con.

----------


## Crazy

Un mini trou noir à du se former au moment du saut déplaçant la masse barrière d'un demi-centimètre vers le félin corrompant les coordonnées calculée par cette pauvre bête

:raisonnmentscientifique:


sinon quel con ce chat

----------


## Gillete

Le fou rire, je ne m'y attendais pas du tout  :^_^:

----------


## Charal

Pov minou, il a dû se faire mal  ::cry::

----------


## Therapy2crew

Moi je dis bien fait ! Les chats, vaut mieux les avoir empaillés !

----------


## Bicarbosteph

Terrible  ::):  Je viens de me la mater en boucle, ça remet de bonne humeur après une journée de merde

----------


## zifox

Elle a dix ans cette vidéo.  ::P:

----------


## Bilbut

> Elle a dix ans cette vidéo.


Et ?  ::|:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Et ?


Et le chat est mort depuis. Alors on ne se moque pas de lui. Bande de salauds.

Nan j'déconne  ::P: .

----------


## El Gringo

> Elle a dix ans cette vidéo.


Elle a 10 minutes celle-là...

----------


## laskov

les chats franchement c'est génial... Ils sont con mais on ne peut que les aimer pour ça...

----------


## frogeater

Moi je ne les aime qu'en bonsaï - dommage que le site bonsaikitten.com n'existe plus, il fourmilliait d'informations et de conseils pour les fabriquer. Je suis sûr que canardpc en a parlé dans une news un jour, non ?
allez, un exemple:

----------


## Gérard le Canard

mais ils arrivent encore a respirer dans ces bocaux ?? Il faut les laisser combien de temps au frigo pour les sortir ? Conseils de presentation ?

----------


## b0b0

J'espère qu'il est mort.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Le meilleur fake de la galaxy. On a entendu hurler d'un bord à l'autre du Web. 

Le meilleur morceau était celui expliquant comment tailler le bonzaï kitten au fur et à mesure qu'il grandissait  ::): .

Le porte-chat est pas mal aussi.

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=z3v8BMNdDvo

----------


## Original'Trouduc

> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=z3v8BMNdDvo


Celui là est vraiment très con.

----------


## Crazy

> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=z3v8BMNdDvo



ahahah bien fait pour lui mais ca manque de sang quand même

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Fake ! La vidéo complète : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrI7mHVHlEc

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ca, c'est du chat, mais comme l'autre miro : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-SMbblxhpM



J'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi la "vidéo n'est plus disponible" ?

----------


## Lang0chat

Le chat domestique est vraiment la honte des félins, mais à défaut d'avoir un tigre, c'est toujours mieux que rien  :;):

----------


## Bibeuf

C'est une pub certes, mais elle est drôle (et un peu trash) :
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1v...-anti-chat_ads

----------


## Jeckhyl



----------


## Jeckhyl

Attention ! J'ai un chat et je n'hésiterai pas à m'en servir.

----------

